# THE END IS NEAR---



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

It's just about time to hung up the calls and howlers, Here's my Hunting partner with one more for the year.---- Howled and called in This Morning.

Snow should be just about gone by this Weekend around here.



















[/b]


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

looks like easy walking.. in my area, I've been walkin in a lotta knee deep snow, been hard to walk more than 150 yards or so at a time.. hope this weekend melts it down to a few inches, then i'll be runnin' em up! Great Pic


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice pics I like the walking away one that is cool!


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Heck!! I thought we were the only ones dealing with this Record snow fall this year. It is basically ice covered snow around here. it's still deep but with the slow warm up we've had, and the cold mornings , a guy can get around on top. The only Bad thing is, you sound like a herd of Elephants when you walk.

It was a beautiful morning, After about 10 min of howling and calling, I saw him pop up way back on the fence line you see off my buddies RIGHT shoulder. The First gap going to the Right. The Sun was up and he really stood out coming along in the open across that field. Saw him com the whole way. Must be a Good 800+ yds.

We were on a fence line behind myself ( taking the picture) about another 100 yds. It's really exciting watching them come in like that , t*hru the scope-* All that way on a nice sunny day, You can really see how there thinking as there coming in.

Good Stuff.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

sounds like a great time! i'm actually hopin there will still be a lil snow for easter, but i don't see that happining.. yea the snow here is knee deep , but there is just enough ice on the top that you can get about 80% of your weight on it before you crash through... very very loud and exhausting, they can hear us after 2 steps outta the car!


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats on the yote..great pics as well..boy we sure could use some snow here...ours is all but gone...just the piles where the wind blew..but we are still going to hunt for a little while yet..got 2 last night but could only find 1...chalk that one up to lack of snow and tall CRP.. I posted a pic...


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

wisconson has some awesome scenery nice dogs, but man you guys must have a pile of deer, anytime i drive thru its road venison everyplace, glad i got a grill guard on the semi!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Sonic what part of Wis is that. It looks close to home. I am originally from the Grant County area.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

* Jason,*

we sure do have a ton of deer, there everywhere. I think were 3rd in the nation for total numbers and harvest count,.And were not that Big of a state land size -- Were over run with em. I think Pennsylvanian and Texas are in the top teer. for population count , but there a bigger of a state than we are.

The biggest problem we face is 90% of the state is Private land and most don,t let many people on, so the Deer tend to stack up. Also the lower South Central and Eastern co8unties are shot gun only for deer and most people can't hit them to either, need to get closer than rifles, so again More Deer.

We also have a over run of turkeys too. It's a good Looking state-


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

* Kelly, *

I had a Uncle Outside of Fennimore who Milks cows, I would bale hay and help him milk Many Moons ago- and that does look like this area,

But this is Closer to the Belleville. Area. .


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I grew up in Platteville, went to tech school in Fenimore.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

*black hawk* I think it was??


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

nice pictures


----------

